# Ursula Strauss in : Schnell ermittelt - Folge 11 Ivanka



## Erlkönig (20 Aug. 2015)

Hallo hat jemand zufällig am letzten Dienstag diese Folge auf Platte genommen ? 
Gab da ziemlich am Ende eine schöne Szene wo Frau Ermittlerin ihre halb offene Bluse nach vorne gebeugt hat. Ein paar Caps oder ein kleines Video ? :thumbup:

Grüße

Erlkönig


----------



## goraji (21 Aug. 2015)

Erlkönig schrieb:


> Hallo hat jemand zufällig am letzten Dienstag diese Folge auf Platte genommen ?
> Gab da ziemlich am Ende eine schöne Szene wo Frau Ermittlerin ihre halb offene Bluse nach vorne gebeugt hat. Ein paar Caps oder ein kleines Video ? :thumbup:
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Ich habe zwar alle Staffeln auf DVD, da ich hier vom Bilder oder gar Videos einstellen keine Ahnung habe, kann ich dir nur empfehlen, die Folge bei SJ downzuladen, dürfte auch nicht sooo lange dauern...


----------



## Erlkönig (22 Aug. 2015)

Ok und SJ ist die Abkürzung für ? 
In der Mediathek war jedenfalls nichts zu finden.


----------



## DerSisko (23 Aug. 2015)

goraji meint wohl "serienjunkies.org"


----------



## Robe22 (25 Aug. 2015)

Ursula Strauss in "Schnell ermittelt:Ivanka"S2E1 (V) - Celebs - Celeb Bilder Deutsche und Internationale Stars - Celebboard.net

Leider ist die Auflösung nicht die Beste, aber denke mal, der gute Wille zählt


----------

